# Pastrami Cook



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2013)

Yesterday I smoked some corned beef flat portions to make Pastrami for some reuben sandwich Super Bowl eats. I did some ribs, a butt and a turkey breast as well.Pic heavy!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2013)

Rest of the pics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2013)

I just finished eating, but I think I could help out with some of that!  Looks great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 3, 2013)

You did it again, Paymaster!  Ohhhh, it all looks so good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 13, 2013)

That looks fantastic, thanks for the photos


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

